# WonderSwan Game Translations



## coolio86 (Jun 26, 2009)

Is it ok if I start a Wonderswan Game translation thread? I can't translate at all, but I have some WonderSwan Color games that I would like to be translated.


Shaman King Mirai e no Ishi

One Piece Grand Battle Swan Colloseum

Naruto

Digimon Tamers Brave Spirit

Digimon Tamers Digimon Medley

Digimon Adventure 02 Tag Tamers

Rockman EXE WS


----------



## RagoXXXX (Feb 20, 2020)

these games should be patched due to their shortage : 0


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2020)

coolio86 said:


> Is it ok if I start a Wonderswan Game translation thread? I can't translate at all, but I have some WonderSwan Color games that I would like to be translated.
> 
> 
> Shaman King Mirai e no Ishi
> ...


There are unfinished translation patches for the Digimon games.
Rockman EXE WS english translation is complete.
http://www.romhacking.net/?page=tra...=20&order=&dir=&title=&author=&transsearch=Go


----------

